# that crazy coach style



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

is no longer.... 

She said, Oh I'll be very conservative, just clean him up and then we can trim him up next time. I can't imagine what non conservative would have been.

I couldn't get these to show in the right order. So he still looks completely crazy in the first, it's an after photo... eyebrows gone, mop head gone, and LOOK AT HIS LEGS!!! Really!

Second is an after, not so bad. A bit fluffy for a dude... Next is the before, one I was going to use for the July pic thread. And the bottom is after, at least I can see his eyes. 

Still love him, but it was a bit shocking


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cutie patootie! Looks wonderful no matter what!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, he's still Coach and cute as ever!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Very cute, still.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's not so bad!He looks like one hot dog,and his coat will soon rough and tumble up again after just a couple of days,they always look a bit too neat after a grooming session!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a great cut to me. He's adorable!


----------

